# 8DPO with EWCM ???



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies
I'm confused.. 

8DPO today and have had what appears to be EWCM but creamy coloured and very stretchy.!
AF not due until 15th, why would I be getting this? Is it normal? Is it a good sign? or a sign I could be ovulating late (although according to my chart I had an obvious thermal shift on the 30th/31st Jan)

My cervix feels quite soft and slightly open, WTH is going on?!
I've been having cramps since ovulation, especially really dull achy lower back ache.
This evening i've been feeling quite hot and nauseous!

I'm so confused!

Please give me some advice!
x


----------

